

The Global Youth Jobless Crisis: A Tragic Mess That Is Not Getting Any Better - frakidex
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/05/the-global-youth-jobless-crisis-a-tragic-mess-that-is-not-getting-any-better/275696/

======
claudius
This could easily be considered proof that economic reforms as implemented in
Germany during 2003-2005, unwelcome as they might have been back then and
still are, combined with the rather unique (as I am told) system of
apprenticeships, do help to significantly reduce youth unemployment.

